# être épilé de partout



## Syagrius

Bonjour

Voici ma phrase en français pour le contexte :

Un homme doit être épilé de partout pour me plaire.

Et ma traduction anglaise :

A man must be fully XXX to please me.

Comment dit-on "épilé" en anglais selon le contexte de ma phrase ?

Shaved? 

Suggestions s.v.p.

Merci .


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut, voici ma suggestion
_Depilated all over?_


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

shaved is possible.  hairless is another possibility, depending on context.

M.H.


----------



## Gaverz

Hmm yeah that's what I would say shaved or epilated but probably shaved. Although that would be "ras" I believe. That's how I would interpret it anyway! ...not sure hoooow exactly it would please (the person)!


----------



## jann

To add my two cents:  I would probably prefer "a man must be completely hairless..."


----------



## Cath.S.

Gaverz said:


> Hmm yeah that's what I would say shaved or epilated but probably shaved. Although that would be "ras" I believe. That's how I would interpret it anyway! ...not sure hoooow exactly it would please (the person)!


Ras*é = shaved*
*Ras* exists but means extremely short.


> =Jann
> 
> To add my two cents: I would probably prefer "a man must be completely hairless..."


 
Yes but Jann, a man can be naturally hairless. I met one once.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

si on veut vraiment insister sur le <<épilé>> on peut dire <<waxed.>>

M.H.


----------



## jann

> Yes but Jann, a man can be naturally hairless. I met one once.



Well if he were _totally_ hairless, then he would please the speaker in Syagrius's sentence... who would be none the wiser that her companion had come by the condition naturally


----------



## Cath.S.

jann said:


> Well if he were _totally_ hairless, then he would please the speaker in Syagrius's sentence... who would be none the wiser that her companion had come by the condition naturally


S/he might enjoy the stubble. 
D'accord, je pinaille !


----------



## PERSEE

Epilé et rasé, ce n'est pas du tout la même chose ! Epilé, c'est à la cire, au laser, il y a différentes techniques. Un homme qui tient à avoir le thorax et/ou le pubis lisses ne va pas s'amuser à se raser, sinon ce sera aussi fastidieux que le rasage du visage : pour certains, deux fois par jour ! Si en plus des joues, il faut se passer le rasoir électrique sur la poitrine et le pubis (et les fesses et les cuisses et le reste, gentille alouette), vous imaginez le boulot. Non, je suis désolé, épilé, ça veut dire épilé, c'est fait pour durer le plus longtemps possible par opposition au rasage, il n'y a pas le moindre flou dans ce domaine, et je ne pense pas qu'il y en ait en anglais non plus... Bref, il nous faut les lumières d'un anglophone de souche, mais ça m'étonnerait par exemple que "crème épilatoire" se dise "shaving cream" en anglais !

 PS: J'interviens dans ce débat sans être pratiquant. Je suis un homme qui ne s'épile pas et à qui il ne viendrait jamais à l'idée de le faire. Les quelques poils au thorax que m'a donnés mère nature, j'en suis fier, et à choisir, j'aimerais en avoir bien plus, au contraire... Je sais qu'une certaine mode est à l'épilation masculine intégrale, dans la pornographie, notamment. C'est du puritanisme, ni plus ni moins ! En italien, les films érotiques ou pornos s'appellent encore aujourd'hui des "films de poil" ("di pelo"). Quelle dérision...


----------



## Cath.S.

PERSEE said:


> Epilé et rasé, ce n'est pas du tout la même chose ! Epilé, c'est à la cire, au laser, il y a différentes techniques. Un homme qui tient à avoir le thorax et/ou le pubis lisses ne va pas s'amuser à se raser, sinon ce sera aussi fastidieux que le rasage du visage : pour certains, deux fois par jour ! Si en plus des joues, il faut se passer le rasoir électrique sur la poitrine et le pubis (et les fesses et les cuisses et le reste, gentille alouette), vous imaginez le boulot. Non, je suis désolé, épilé, ça veut dire épilé, c'est fait pour durer le plus longtemps possible par opposition au rasage, il n'y a pas le moindre flou dans ce domaine, et je ne pense pas qu'il y en ait en anglais non plus... Bref, il nous faut les lumières d'un anglophone de souche, mais ça m'étonnerait par exemple que "crème épilatoire" se dise "shaving cream" en anglais !
> 
> PS: J'interviens dans ce débat sans être pratiquant. Je suis un homme qui ne s'épile pas et à qui il ne viendrait jamais à l'idée de le faire. Les quelques poils au thorax que m'a donnés mère nature, j'en suis fier, et à choisir, j'aimerais en avoir bien plus, au contraire... Je sais qu'une certaine mode est à l'épilation masculine intégrale, dans la pornographie, notamment. C'est du puritanisme, ni plus ni moins ! En italien, les films érotiques ou pornos s'appellent encore aujourd'hui des "films de poil" ("di pelo"). Quelle dérision...


Sans compter qu'en français, être nu, c'est être « à poil » !  Mais ne dévions pas...


----------



## PERSEE

Très juste ! Ce qui nous ramène au puritanisme de l'épilation : les épilés ne veulent pas être "à poil" quand ils sont nus.

PS: Si, si, dévions, c'est trop bon !


----------



## DDT

PERSEE said:


> PS: Si, si, dévions, c'est trop bon !


J'avous ne pas être tellement d'accord...il me faut vous rappeler que la chat est interdite dans ces forums, merci de ne pas continuer avec des posts hors sujet

DDT


----------



## geve

PERSEE said:


> Très juste ! Ce qui nous ramène au puritanisme de l'épilation : les épilés ne veulent pas être "à poil" quand ils sont nus.
> 
> PS: Si, si, dévions, c'est trop bon !


Une petite correction : ils ne veulent pas être à poil*s *quand ils sont à poil.  Et vous allez tous finir sur le poêle si ça continue, bande de déviants !  Ah, hem... salut DDT 


Monsieur Hoole said:


> si on veut vraiment insister sur le <<épilé>> on peut dire <<waxed.>>
> 
> M.H.


J'ai pensé "fully waxed" en lisant le premier post de ce fil, il me semble avoir déjà lu ça quelque part... La tournure (avec "fully") est-elle correcte ? (ne me demandez pas ce que je lis ! Je n'en ai aucune idée !)


----------



## Cath.S.

Il faut tout de même respecter la personne qui a posé une question et ne pas oublier que nous sommes dans un forum de langues et non de discussion générale. 

Ceci dit, je suis fondamentalement d'accord avec toi lorsque tu précises que


> Epilé et rasé, ce n'est pas du tout la même chose !


pour cette raison, la meilleure proposition a été à mon avis celle de Monsieur Hoole :
*waxed*.
C'est tout de même la technique d'épilation que l'on choisit le plus souvent de nos jours pour débarrasser durablement de leurs poils de grandes surfaces de peau.


----------



## PERSEE

J'étais juste permis d'élargir un poil le débat... il me paraît inévitable que les questions linguistiques recouvrent des questions culturelles... Mais bon, je crois qu'on attend toujours un vrai équivalent d'“épilé" en anglais, à supposer qu'il existe. Egueule a raison de rappeler qu'un homme peut être naturellement "hairless". C'est la distinction qu'on a en français entre "glabre" et "imberbe". Un coup d'œil au dictionnaire bilingue ne donne rien de satisfaisant : "to epilate" est un verbe rare, et "plucking one's eyebrows", c'est avec des "tweezers" ("pince à épiler"). Quant à "waxed", je ne suis pas convaincu, egueule : tu es sûr que c'est encore la technique la plus courante aujourd'hui ? Qu'est-ce que tu fais des crèmes et des lasers ? Si on n'a pas plus d'anglophones qui se manifestent, il faudrait aller sur des sites d'instituts de beauté américains (ou britanniques) pour voir comment ils disent. C'est ce que je conseillerais à Syagrius.


----------



## Cath.S.

> tu es sûre que c'est encore la technique la plus courante aujourd'hui ?


Non, elle n'est pas sûre, elle vit dans le Loir-et-Cher, la pauvre. Excusez-la... 
Sérieusement, non, je n'ai pas de statistiques.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

PERSEE said:


> J'étais juste permis d'élargir un poil le débat... il me paraît inévitable que les questions linguistiques recouvrent des questions culturelles... Mais bon, je crois qu'on attend toujours un vrai équivalent d'“épilé" en anglais, à supposer qu'il existe. Egueule a raison de rappeler qu'un homme peut être naturellement "hairless". C'est la distinction qu'on a en français entre "glabre" et "imberbe". Un coup d'œil au dictionnaire bilingue ne donne rien de satisfaisant : "to epilate" est un verbe rare, et "plucking one's eyebrows", c'est avec des "tweezers" ("pince à épiler"). Quant à "waxed", je ne suis pas convaincu, egueule : tu es sûr que c'est encore la technique la plus courante aujourd'hui ? Qu'est-ce que tu fais des crèmes et des lasers ? Si on n'a pas plus d'anglophones qui se manifestent, il faudrait aller sur des sites d'instituts de beauté américains (ou britanniques) pour voir comment ils disent. C'est ce que je conseillerais à Syagrius.


 

Comme anglophone, moi je dirais <<hairless>>, parce qu'à mon avis il ne faut pas insister tellement sur le moyen d'épilation, mais plutôt sur le resultat.  J'ai suggeré <<waxed>> pour rendre plus claire l'idée que ce n'était pas un état naturel.  

M.H.


----------



## Cath.S.

Monsieur Hoole said:


> Comme anglophone, moi je dirais <<hairless>>, parce qu'à mon avis il ne faut pas insister tellement sur le moyen d'épilation, mais plutôt sur le resultat. J'ai suggeré <<waxed>> pour rendre plus claire l'idée que ce n'était pas un état naturel.
> 
> M.H.


Monsieur Hoole, on pourrait dire en français :
_Un homme doit être entièrement* glabre* pour me plaîre._ 
Dans ce cas, on pourrait traduire par _*hairless*_.

En fait, c'est à Syagrius de nous dire si seul le résultat compte.


----------



## PERSEE

egueule, je ne suis pas sûr sûr, mais je crois que "glabre", ça ne s'applique qu'à la pilosité faciale. A vérifier.


----------



## Cath.S.

PERSEE said:


> egueule, je ne suis pas sûr sûr, mais je crois que "glabre", ça ne s'applique qu'à la pilosité faciale. A vérifier.


Vérification effectuée, capitaine  :

GLABRE, adj.
A - [en parlant d'une partie du corps] Dépourvu de poils. _Figure, face, visage, menton, corps, bras glabre; jeune homme glabre._
Source TLFi


----------



## watergirl

PERSEE said:


> mais ça m'étonnerait par exemple que "crème épilatoire" se dise "shaving cream" en anglais !...



We say "depilatory creme" in the U.S.  for the above.  

 "Hair removal" is the general term, be it by laser, depilatory, razor or wax.   However, you could not say "a man with his hair removed"! 

I know it sounds strange but I think I would say it is someone "whose body is completely shaved" -- knowing full well that it is highly unlikely that his hair was removed with a razor.  I hear it used quite a bit.  (It's a fairly popular thing around here.)


----------



## Syagrius

Hairless me semble OK. ça semble vouloir dire sans poil.

Voici ma phrase ajustée:

Un homme, pour me plaire, il doit avoir tous ses cheveux sur la tête, être bien coiffé et être épilé de partout.

To please me, a man must have all his hair (pourquoi pas : must not be bald) , have a good hair style and be hairless.


La demoiselle dans mon scénario, elle aime les hommes épilés, c'est-à-dire ceux qui se débarrassent des poils sur le thorax, pubis, alouette...peu importe la manière.
C'est une mode ces années-ci (que je ne suis pas en passant, et c'est pour cela que l'on m'appelle "shaggy" LOL).

Thank you for your answers, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Nicomon

Syagrius said:


> To please me, a man must have all his hair (pourquoi pas : must not be bald) , have a good hair style and be hairless.


 
Ne crois-tu pas que _all his hair_ et _hairless_, dans la même phrase, porte à confusion?

Mon effort de francophone...
_For a man to please me, he must have a good hairstyle, lots of hair on his head, and none on his body_.


----------



## JamesM

To "have all his hair" and "be hairless" in the same sentence sounds very odd to me.

I would suggest:

To please me, a man must have a good head of hair, well-styled, and be free of all body hair.

[edit]I posted at the same time as Nicomon.  I actually prefer Nicoman's version to my own.


----------



## Idiha

Hello everyone
I'd definitely say "waxed", so that would be "fully waxed"


----------



## RocketGirl

Hello Shaggy.  Here's my two cents worth:



Nicomon said:


> _For a man to please me, he must have a good hairstyle, lots of hair on his head, and none on his body_.



 This one gets my vote.

Of course, I can think of a million other ways to say it, but this one works.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> _For a man to please me, he must have a good hairstyle, lots of hair on his head, and none on his body_.


Nico, you rock!


----------



## Syagrius

Thank you for your answers, merci beaucoup.


----------



## chloax

Si je peux me permettre,   nous  allons dans les salons de beauté Anglais pour faire une "waxing..." quand nous désirons nous faire épiler . 

Chloax


----------

